# He goes CRAZY and trys to EAT everything in sight!



## sheila.schneider (May 3, 2009)

So we rescued this GSD knowing full well he has some OCD issues. He circle, pants, whines, ect but thats all okay! The problem is that he will get up start panting and trying to eat everything in sight.

Example #1: So were laying in bed he gets up circles chews the crutians, I get him to stop that he goes for the schoes, the bed, the carpet, the pillows. Get him onto the bed with us and our other GSD and he continues to try and chew on me, the blankets, himself, Jenna (our other GSD). WE finally take him downstairs and outside we walk around for awhile and he seems to be better...

Example #2: So its about 5:45am and Kris wakes me up cause Gage is hacking I turn on the lights and watch him hes trying to eat the pillow, the blanket, I get up we take him outside again thinking that will help he goes for the grass, the dirt, we get him to the road and he goes for the pavement. I walk him around for a bit and he seems to get better. He goes for the grass twice before we get inside. We get inside and get him some food to distract him and he seems better...

It's like he a completely DIFFERENT DOG. He wont listen, you can'g get his attention, he is so focused you have to drag him away from things so he doesn't eat them... I'm worried he's going to do this when were not home and going to destroy the house! Or eat something that will need surgery to be removed....

HELP

P.S. Gage is 5, a huge GSD, & has an extremely abusive past....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would recommend to try crate training and find some of the treat dispensing toys. The crate would become a safe haven for him and protect him from chewing on something that could lead to a blockage or some other serious issue. I would also start NILIF training where he has to earn all privileges. The best thing ever for a dog with issue is fair leadership with boundaries and obedience training. It will teach him self control and self confidence. Use positive training methods with him and you will be surprised at the difference some TLC and a structured life will bring out in him.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would also recommend feeding him maybe as many as 4 or 5 times a day. His same daily amount but just smaller feedings. Especially if he was ever deprived of food by a previous owner.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Does he have enough things that he IS allowed to chew on? He may be wondering why there are so many good things around but he is not allowed to chew on anything. 

Get him some GOOD bones...try the butcher and get some raw meat bones - that should hold his interest, those are much better than a curtain anyday.

Nylon bones, pig ears, hoofs, etc. Do you play with him right before bed? I mean PLAY and HARD! Tire that dog out!!! Make him beg YOU to come inside and stop playing







at bedtime.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

All excellent advice, right on the money!

You may want to have him checked out by a vet. I think I remember reading about a dog that was like yours, always eating inappropriate objects, and it turned out he was having heartburn due to too much stomach acid production. His attempts at eating everything was his way of trying to soothe his stomach. 

May be worth getting it checked out.


----------



## sheila.schneider (May 3, 2009)

Gage cannot be crate trained. He was kenneled for years with never being let out but to go to the vet and thus has major issues when put into a kennel. He circles, wines, pants, barks, and attacks himself. He was severely underweight and just a mess when he was rescued. Hated everyone. Aggressive...the whole nine yards. Only one shelter in the state of Idaho would take him. We drove 16 hours to get him cause he sounded like and "IS" the perfect dog for us. We just feel helpless with what triggers these episodes and how to get him to calm down. 

I will try the "good" bones I didn't think of that. He has plenty of toys and chewers, including the treat dispensing ones which help keep him distracted when he wants to pase or circle. 

I will also try the wearing him out some more idea. Although he doesn't come on command so he has to be on a leash outside at ALL times. 

I never thought about the heart burn thing. Do you know what they did to fix it? Gage doesn't act like he's hungry and in 3 months hes only had two of these outbursts so maybe that's the problem. 

We are going to see a behaviorist in June. No one where we live will touch him because we are moving to a different state at the end of May.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I might consider a medical issue.

What are you feeding?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Sounds just like my 4 year old GSD. First read this post and see if this is what you are experiencing.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1040439&page=0&fpart=1

I have to suggest that you go to the vet and rule out anything medical first. My Rudy gets a very upset stomach and will behave this same way. We did go to the vet and were told he is the picture of health......

Here are a few things that have worked for me. Pepto, 2 slices of whole grain bread.... Then we leash walk to be sure he isn't eating everything. Walking can also help move the bubbles out of his belly. make sure he can poop, and listen for burps, both ends need to be work to rule out blockage. Once he is settled I rub his belly till he starts to pass gas. 

Keep notes, what he has eaten, how long it last, what was he doing when it started. anything you can think of to start a paper trail for the doctor. Rudy is scheduled to have his stomach tacked, at least then I won't have to worry about bloat.


----------



## daydreamyr (Feb 23, 2009)

Also you can speak to your vet about preventive medication for acid reflux. My Golden has it real bad and the vet put her on Pepcid, a weight based dose, that she has twice a day. That has really helped with her reflux a lot. If we skip a day or so, I notice that she is back with the belching and regurge type belchs. That was her symptoms to begin with, plus trying to eat different things. Her background was obviously a little different then your Gage's but it might be worth asking about. Good Luck, I am sure that he is really relieved to be in a home that cares about him so much!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

for adopting Gage!

Has he been assessed for seizures? (someone on a local forum had a dog that exhibited pica during seizures)

One website gave this list as considerations when observing pica in dogs:
_1) Behavioral disorders_

_2) Primary gastrointestinal maldigestive and malabsorptive disorders (exocrine pancreatic insufficiency, severe inflammatory bowel disease, intestinal lymphosarcoma)_

_3) Endocrine disorders(hyperadrenocorticism, diabetes mellitus) cause polyphagia (increased appetite)_

_4) Iron deficiency anemia_

Is he on any medications to assist with his behavioral issues - sometimes finding the right calming agents & using this in the first year or so can assist in the recovery process.
Increased exercise (swimming on a floating line), dog classes designed for dogs with issues should help.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe if you try a covered crate next to your bed for the night? Lainey sometimes gets obnoxious about being in her crate and will bark. I've found that by covering the front of her crate with a dark towel actually quiets her. It works to block her from watching the cat trying to come to me for attention too! LOL A crate is different than a kennel or cage and more like the den in the wild. If he never has been crated, it might be worth the try. If he feels safer and can't pace, maybe he'll calm down. Also, maybe an herbal calming alternative to try?Just some ideas.


----------

